# Tree ID...perhaps American Beech or??



## TimR (May 7, 2013)

Ok, this has me somewhat stumped...no pun intended!:wacko1:
My friend Bruce called me today and said, I'm at one of your neighbors homes and do you want some burl. Ok..., in my truck and not 1/4" mile down the street from me, and tucked into the woods, is a home I've never even seen, let alone what trees are there. 
The best I can come up with is perhaps American Beech, but I'm not 100% sure and owner wasn't there to ask. Yea I know...we had permission, in fact, he already had everything cut, all we had to do was drive up and grab the burls.

So here they are, 
[attachment=24532][attachment=24533][attachment=24534]

This is a photo of leaves from the tree, I tried LeafSnap to id it, but didn't like answers...like Walnut which doesn't have right leaf pattern and different bark. 
[attachment=24537]
This photo is looking up at a tree that looks like same that was growing next to it. 
[attachment=24535]
Saved the best for last...this is about 20 feet away from where we parked to pickup the burls...could be same variety, whatever it is.
[attachment=24536]


----------



## Flacer22 (May 7, 2013)

I'm with ya on beach.


----------



## brown down (May 7, 2013)

i am not sure that is beech the bark doesn't look like any beach i have seen. beech is real smooth and a silver bark at least the ones i have seen here up north


----------



## TimR (May 7, 2013)

brown down said:


> i am not sure that is beech the bark doesn't look like any beach i have seen. beech is real smooth and a silver bark at least the ones i have seen here up north



I'm starting to think so also since the leaf veins don't have a characteristic parallel pattern.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 7, 2013)

Looks more like a cherry - possibly Black Cherry to me. The bark fits too


----------



## brown down (May 7, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Looks more like a cherry - possibly Black Cherry to me. The bark fits too



i agree not to mention i haven't heard of beech burl before but than again i am still kinda learning as i go


----------



## ssgmeader (May 7, 2013)

I'd lean towards a Yellow or Black Birch not American Beech. Beech leaves have a much more deeper serration along the edge than Cherry or Birch. Also you can tell a Beech by the end buds...they're so hard you can snap one off and use them as a toothpick. I am a little concerned that the Bark seems rather smooth for a Black Cherry, typically older Black Cherry's have super rough bark. When you snap the twig and smell it does it have a wintergreen smell?


----------



## bobhasen (May 7, 2013)

i agree with birch. leaves do not look at all like beech


----------



## NCWoodArt (May 7, 2013)

+1 on the Birch hunch. I am going by the looks of the bark & leaves.


----------



## TimR (May 8, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> I'd lean towards a Yellow or Black Birch not American Beech. Beech leaves have a much more deeper serration along the edge than Cherry or Birch. Also you can tell a Beech by the end buds...they're so hard you can snap one off and use them as a toothpick. I am a little concerned that the Bark seems rather smooth for a Black Cherry, typically older Black Cherry's have super rough bark. When you snap the twig and smell it does it have a wintergreen smell?



Birch would be a reasonable choice...but I snapped a twig and zero wintergreen smell.
Bark seems too uniformly smooth for black cherry. Hmmm, I guess I'll just have to cut into one and see more of what inside looks like...pretty much what matters at this point!


----------



## Rkent (May 9, 2013)

Hackberry


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2013)

Rkent said:


> Hackberry



The leaves are Hack all the way, and young hackberries can have smooth bark like that without the ridges, but I never seen hack with the colors that the wood itself has. The leaves are spot on though.


----------



## TimR (May 9, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Rkent said:
> 
> 
> > Hackberry
> ...



Thanks guys! Nice getting a better idea what this stuff is. I turned a small burlett last night and sure was soft stuff, but solid and didn't tend to tearout. 
[attachment=24615]
Zero smell, verified by my wife. Alot of yellow coloration, almost orange. May be part of the irregular sapwood in the burl?? This little piece was turned down to 1/8", so it should be dry enough tonight to finish off.


----------



## Kevin (May 9, 2013)

TimR said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Rkent said:
> ...



That's pretty stuff! I never seen hack with those colors but that doesn't mean it can't happen.


----------



## Flacer22 (May 9, 2013)

I'd still say beach cheek later in season and if trees like it get long skinny brown buds you will know 100% it's beech


----------

